# What else do you turn?



## chigdon

I have wondered how many people here are just pen turners vs. bowl turners, etc.

What else (in addition to pens) do you turn?


----------



## Ligget

Bottle stoppers are often turned by penturners.
I have everything available to do them but will get around to making stopper or two sometime![]


----------



## btboone

Rings.  And lots of them.  Something like 8000 to date.


----------



## jckossoy

Bottle stoppers, bread knife handles, and I'm going to start work on a Kiddush cup (wine cup).

Kol Tov,


----------



## Rudy Vey

Bottle stoppers, small to medium bowls, peppermills etc. No hollow forms, yet.


----------



## Randy_

Wooden hammers for when gentle adjustments are required.  May try some gavels one day.

Baby rattles....sort of.....still working on the first one...have a bit of a design problem!!   And next on my list is to put some nice exotic wood handles on my most used screwdrivers.  Probably going to use Cocobolo with a nice polished finial( if that is a correct term to use with a screwdriver??)[]

Oh yeah......I've got a pepper mill in the shop; but haven't had time to work on it yet.


----------



## Travlr7

Actually, I turn "All of the Above"!

Bruce


----------



## alamocdc

Bowls (all kinds), platters, bottle stoppers, lamps, tool handles, and anything else that strikes me at the time. []


----------



## woodwish

I probably also fall into the "all of the above" category, but I spend probably 80% of my turning time these days on various kaleidoscopes.  I also turn some bottle stoppers, natural edge bowls, platters, and a few pens.  Usually whatever strikes me and then I will work on one thing for a while until I move on to something else.  Over a period of a few days once I turned about 175 bottle stoppers, then haven't turned another in the last 6 months.  I turned nothing but k'scopes the last 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Segmented bowls and vessels. You can probably tell from my pens[]


----------



## rtjw

Have done a couple of bowls, a gavel, a couple of goblets. Hope to do a peppermill Tom gave me and some stoppers and more bowls.


----------



## Czarcastic

Bowls, hollow forms, platters, vases, miniatures, ornaments, bottle stoppers, and oh, yeah, pens.


----------



## nilsatcraft

After jogging my memory, here's the list of what I've turned.  Bowls, Peppermills, Saltmills, Boxes, Ornaments, 'Artistic' Forms , Rolling Pins, Baby Rattles, Goblets, Platters, Flower Arranger Vases, Yo-Yo's, Key Chains, Rings, Laser Pointers, Bottle Stoppers, Letter Openers, Back Scratchers, Shoe Horns, Twig Pots, Magnifying Glasses, Light Pulls, Confetti Light Holders, Oil Lamps, Drum Sticks, Baseball Bats, Wands and Kaleidoscopes.  Maybe a couple of pens, too.
I mostly turn pens and bowls, they're my favorites.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

All of the above and more.


----------



## Mudder

All of the above and more.

candle sticks, confetti lights, spindles, ballasters, furniture pieces, exc., etc.


----------



## chigdon

Yes, 'All of the Above' should have been a choice!  

It is interesting to see all the responses.  Just to look at the site you could imagine everyone here just making pens and nothing else and I didn't imagine that was true.


----------



## SS

A little of everything. Mostly segmented bowls, but kitchenware, finials, hand tools (mallets, etc), goblets, boxes.


----------



## wee willie

what about Duck calls also


----------



## pastorbill1952

Primarily pens but am launching out into bowls, boxes, platters, etc.


----------



## chigdon

Did most people start with pens or with other pieces?  I personally started with bowls and hollow forms and eventually decided to try a pen thinking I would not enjoy it.  So much for that idea.


----------



## Johnathan

I fell in love with turning pens and that's where I've stayed. I keep hearing from others that I will be turning others things before long. I guess that's true, I'm trying my hand at a peppermill soon for a gift. [8D]


----------



## RogerGarrett

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />What else (in addition to pens) do you turn?



I think I'm the only one so far, but I turn conducting batons - both the shafts and the handles.

I have turned yo-yos - they're a challenge.........

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Funstarz

Mostly pens, pencils. I also do bottle stoppers, bowls, cups, plates, different toys ......
I just started turning puzzle balls 4 months ago and love it. They sell like mad. I am working on a 5"  8 layer now.


----------



## DaveC

I turn pens, art bowls, useful bowls, plates, kaliedoscopes, bottlestoppers, pepper mills, hollow forms, goblets, boxes, jewelry. I just like my lathe[]


----------



## airrat

Pens, keychains, going to start working on some hollow forms, ornaments, birdhouses.

someone told me to turn a mushroom out of some branches I have.  Well I listened to him and did one.  Didn't turn out too bad but I need to get the right tools to turn under the cap.


----------



## Texas Taco

In honor of my late uncle, the greatest duck hunter I've ever met, I also turn duck calls along with any other game calls that can be turned.  I also produce turkey calls, box/slate and mouth.  I'm trying to develop an owl hooter but haven't gotten the sound where I want it.

I've also done a few key chains.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

I turn botttle stopers just for the craft shows...big item there and draws inquiring minds to the table allowing me to present my pens.


----------



## DocStram

Bowls, bottle stoppers, book marks, letter openers.


----------



## Pipes

WE my wife and I own affordablepipes.com and I make pipe tampers for us ! BUT I swear iam gona turn a pen this weekend !! []


----------



## laurie sullivan

i just love to turn. i'll try it all once. pens, bowls, spurtles, scoops, peppermills, lidded boxes and so on. (when i'm not working)

laurie 
los angeles [^]


----------



## laspringer

Most all of the game calls that you can turn.

Alan


----------



## realgenius

Bottle stoppers, Perfume Pens, Key Tags,Pill holder Key Tags, just stated small bowls , tried a small box(not bad for the first),umm, so far thats it.  I still like pens the best.


----------



## roberts

Rubber grip ball pens that have a problem clicking (it is the kits not me, honest[:I]),yew-burr bowls, bur-elm bowls, keyring pens by the cartload, kids love them, candle-sticks, in fact anything that can be turned,[],I can mess up. I have to admit I am a fair weather turner, I hate cold garages..
Bob `S`[8D]


----------



## KKingery

Bottle stoppers, bookmarks, and duck calls for me.


----------



## TellicoTurning

do lots of pens, but am expanding to bottle stoppers (they sell well at my booth), game calls, egg kaleidoscopes, tea lights, darts, trying to do lamp finials, and have been asked if I could do gear shift knobs.. still working on that.. also trying to learn to do pepper mills... have a guy who wants me to do 4 table legs for him.. will be new for me.

I guess if you can do it on a lathe, I want to try int.


----------



## chitswood

Good poll, though there shoulda been an all of the above!


----------



## clement

I've tryed everything listed above, i just love turning.
Penturning cames later after i visited a lot of websites with wonderfull pens. When i've seen de site of Russ Fairfield i was really enjoy to start with this.


----------

